# Winnie



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Winnie had a ruff start, but she's coming along very well. She's "step up" trained, she likes it when you rub her beak, she's doing loads better with food, she "talks" a bit, she plays with toys a tad, but my most favorite thing is that she has discovered she likes to snuggle with me. I place her on my shoulder and she rubs her head on my face and neck. After a while of that she likes to hide in my hair  I'm in love with her! I'm so glad I found her!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

What a sweet darling! She's probably so glad you found her too <3


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Great photos, Michelle. I love the adoring look Winnie is giving you in the 3rd photo. And her nestled in your hair. She looks like one contented little girl.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is wonderful, and just a great start to you being rewarded for taking this sick little one on, and turning her life to the good. It is only going to get better...


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

I think Randy said it for me! That third picture of Winnie looking at you with such love and adoration is just a wonderful reminder of what love and a little tlc can do. I am so glad you found get, and I'm sure she is just elated by that. Btw, she looks soooo much better!

-Kristen


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Winnie is absolutely gorgeous, that third picture is just proof of the bond that forms between a bird and owner. I am so happy for you and Winnie.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Beautiful bird, and a happy owner *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, your Winnie is such a sweetheart!! She will forever be thankful to you for taking her in and giving her all the love and care she deserves. 
I have experienced the same thing with a few of my rescues and the reward I got from them far exceeded all of my expectations.
I absolutely love that last pic, it really shows pure birdie love.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Winnie looks so beautiful now, Michele!
What a wonderful life she's going to have with you. 
The third picture is way beyond priceless!!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! Winnie is such an adorable bird! I love her facial expression on the third picture!:loveeyes:


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you, everyone. I feel the need to share these updates because I think we all went through her recovery together  I can't say enough good things about all of you and the wonder support you give.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

In the third picture it looks like she's totally in love with you and I know the feeling is reciprocated. She's a darling little snugglebug!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Winnie is adorable, and it sounds like you're forming a great bond with her!


----------

